# Ephedrine or not?



## hulkk

Anyone had any recent experience stacking ECA? Was it effective enough to bother with while training hard and eating well?


----------



## Quackerz

f**k ECA, just use pharma Ephedrine..... would not trust UGL for Eph, not for a second.


----------



## MrM

hulkk said:


> Anyone had any recent experience stacking ECA? Was it effective enough to bother with while training hard and eating well?


 I've used it recently (both home brew using chest eze, and a ugl mix) I like it as a stim / appetite suppressor etc. But I kind of prefer clen and then have a coffee preworkout.


----------



## Quackerz

pipezilla said:


> currently looking for some. Please remove if not allowed.


 Remove it yourself by editing the post. It is not allowed. There's a thread with the site rules in the 'about ukm' section.


----------



## Baka

pharma eph or nothing. pharma eph like the 8mg HCL tabs .

I've tried the 20 and 30mg tabs sold on some sites , it's like i didn't take anything.

If you have real ephedrine then yes it's worth it , you feel excited but no jittery , it's perfect.. i was taking it almost ED but my cardiac frequency went high so i stopped but the energy / focus it gives is just perfect. will never use clen / albu because it gives jittery/anxiety ( if you're prone ).


----------



## Dark sim

Not sure why it has to be recent experience. Ephedrine with caffeine will always work if it's ephedrine you are taking. Lots of chinese and indian generics floating around that are $hite. It needs to be pharma like pfizer (unicorn poop), or Kaizen 8mg, out of Canada.


----------



## pgray12

MrM said:


> I've used it recently (both home brew using chest eze, and a ugl mix) I like it as a stim / appetite suppressor etc. But I kind of prefer clen and then have a coffee preworkout.


 where did u get the chesteze bud? seems to be removed from shops and sold out online


----------



## Dark sim

pgray12 said:


> where did u get the chesteze bud? seems to be removed from shops and sold out online


 Chesteze has been banned for a long time now


----------



## Madoxx

Im using ECA PRO, works well, easiest way to see if Ephedrine is legit is the hunger stops 

Cannot get hold of pharma Eph, seems like rocking horse sh!t

View attachment $_35.JPG


----------



## TheScam

I started on "ECA Extreme" yesterday. The mix is 30mg/130mg/30mg

Not sure I really felt any more focused or stimulated, had 1 first thing and 1 at lunch time and didnt have the best of sleeps.

Appetite absolutely destroyed though. I did a 12km run on Tuesday night whilst only consuming 2000kcals so expected to be hungry yesterday. I had a yoghurt and banana about mid morning and had to force myself to eat around 6pm. No appetite whatsoever.

Today I had a banana for breakfast, and I'm just now eating some lunch but I do feel a bit hungrier.

Even if it does nothing else but suppress my appetite I'll be happy


----------



## Eddias

I used the Kaizen Ephedrine and made my own stack, it does work and gives you an edge, but its not a magic pill. best used for a plateau. Clen i found more effective but found I felt like crap on it and did not feel like eating or lifting. ECA is milder but I personally feel great on it.


----------



## Quackerz

Dark sim said:


> Not sure why it has to be recent experience. Ephedrine with caffeine will always work if it's ephedrine you are taking. Lots of chinese and indian generics floating around that are $hite. It needs to be pharma like pfizer (unicorn poop), or Kaizen 8mg, out of Canada.


 Wockhardt do 15 and 30mg versions, have used the 30 with good success. It's a UK company also as far as I know?


----------



## Dark sim

Quackerz said:


> Wockhardt do 15 and 30mg versions, have used the 30 with good success. It's a UK company also as far as I know?


 Yes, very expensive from what I've seen.


----------



## Quackerz

Dark sim said:


> Yes, very expensive from what I've seen.


 There is one place I know of to find it, and as you say it is defiantly not cheap. I think Pharma Eph is probably one of the hardest things to find TBH. Personally I found as a weight loss aid it is s**t, but using it as a PWO is fantastic. 30mg defiantly does the trick.


----------



## Dark sim

Quackerz said:


> There is one place I know of to find it, and as you say it is defiantly not cheap. I think Pharma Eph is probably one of the hardest things to find TBH. Personally I found as a weight loss aid it is s**t, but using it as a PWO is fantastic. 30mg defiantly does the trick.


 I get mine from canada 

More for the missus, she is a stim junkie lol.


----------



## Quackerz

Dark sim said:


> I get mine from canada


 If you would say it's cheaper I might have a shop around some Canadian stores then. Never thought about it as I always source UK.


----------



## MrM

pgray12 said:


> where did u get the chesteze bud? seems to be removed from shops and sold out online


 Some of the independent chemists near me (Belfast) still had some up until about Jan - using up old stock I guess. Can't get it now though. Am using the Eca pro pre made caps and they seem OK


----------



## gazd83

Has anyone sourced their Eph from Dr Z? Just got some 30mg pills after using Kaizen 8mg for the last couple of years. Can't say I feel any difference.


----------



## Baka

gazd83 said:


> Has anyone sourced their Eph from Dr Z? Just got some 30mg pills after using Kaizen 8mg for the last couple of years. Can't say I feel any difference.


 fake.

Only kaizen 8mg are gtg


----------



## NoMar02

Madoxx said:


> Im using ECA PRO, works well, easiest way to see if Ephedrine is legit is the hunger stops
> 
> Cannot get hold of pharma Eph, seems like rocking horse sh!t
> 
> View attachment 132733


 I'm wondering if i can get this ECA Pro stack outside of UK


----------



## Suni

is Kaizen Ephedrine not available in the uk? (8mg pharma)


----------



## jakes

Suni said:


> is Kaizen Ephedrine not available in the uk? (8mg pharma)


 Ephedrine is not available in the UK or US, it can be purchased without a prescription in Canada.


----------

